# Microsoft digital media pro keyboard



## hal101 (May 8, 2008)

I have this new keyboard but it came with no setup instructions - how to use the special function keys. Is there an on line instruction sheet?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF
Below is a link to the quick start guide and the software (Vista) After you install the software, then go into the Contol Panel , select Keyboard and there are setup and help files available.

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-bcc79ba5a1df/X13-27945-01_NA_EN_XC_FR_ES.pdf

https://www.microsoft.com/hardware/...=IntelliType Pro 6.2 32-bit for Windows Vista


----------



## hal101 (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for that reminder to get what I was looking for via the control panel.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

No problem, glad it worked out.
Paul


----------

